# Potential Venice Trip- prefer overnighter



## Golfer72 (Aug 19, 2014)

Just wanted to see if anyone was interested in doing an overnighter in Venice in the next couple weeks?

Got a couple guides I've been with in mind but open to any other suggestions, but no confirmed dates yet. Just want to see if anyone wants to split a trip.

Just me so far. Any interested, lets brainstorm some dates that work for all, and put something together. 

Enjoy the holiday weekend, hope everyone stays safe on the water with the once a year boaters out full force.


----------



## kylo1597 (Oct 17, 2013)

what kinda boat are you running? I live in new orleans and would be happy to join you on a trip. have a few other guys in mind. our last overnight trip resulted in 4 yellowfin, 13 blackfin, limit of snapper, limit of aj, tons of mangos, a few scamps


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm interested. I have always wanted to do an overnighter.


----------

